# Blocked tubes?



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Peter

Would appreciate your thoughts on this. I had a laparoscopy last August for mild endo on my ovaries and at the same time the OB/GYN did a dye test to check if my tubes were open which he said they were.

In June I started seeing a fertility specialist and have done 5 months of clomid and 4 IUIs (waiting for the results of the fourth one at the moment). At my last consultation though, my doctor rather upset me because he said that if I've not gotten pregnant after a few more cycles with clomid, he might do a dye test again to check my tubes are open before proceeding to IUI with injectibles. He knows I already had one done but he said that sometimes it's possible for tubes which weren't blocked to become blocked after surgery of the kind I had. Is this likely or is he being overly-cautious? 

If it is true then should I not have the dye test redone immediately becuase I don't want to waste any more cycles if this is a realistic possibility?

Sorry to be so long-winded, I know you must be really busy and many many thanks in advance for your views.

all the best.

Gabi


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Gabi said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts on this. I had a laparoscopy last August for mild endo on my ovaries and at the same time the OB/GYN did a dye test to check if my tubes were open which he said they were.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Peter

Thanks for your email, you've really made me feel a lot better!

My husband's sperm results for the last 3 iuis were as follows:

Vol: 2.5ml, 2.4ml, 2.2ml
Density: 172 m, 204m, 116m
Motility: 60%, 68%, 56%
Normal morphology: 10%, 19%, 13%
Post wash: 67m, 85m, 27m
Normal motile sperm post wash: 8.78m, 20m, 6m

Peter, when you say IUI with stimulation do you mean injectibles? Is the time right to move on to those now? I'm impatient but I think my doctor wants me to try with clomid for a couple more months.

Thanks a million!

Gabi


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Gabi said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Thanks for your email, you've really made me feel a lot better!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

Peter

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply, it's been really useful and put my mind at rest!

Gabi


----------

